# 32 Ford, modified, do stp by, I add photos, etc. from time to time.



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

Well ... hoping you find this little ride worthy of _your _time.

Anyhow, this is another toy, it also came from Dollar Tree the 1-buck store. 

*Cut out the windows as I did on the Willys.
*Cut out the grille.
*Metal bits are side pipes, grille, drop axle, radius rods, and of course simple chassis.
*Paint is A/B candy apple red over gold, over primer.
*Wheels are old Cox magnesium.
*Ties are sponge rubber.
*Motor is a Strombecker inline.

That's it . . .

Hope you stopped by, one reason why guys like me do this stuff, is to share it with our peers, and get their take . . .

Thanking you in advance . . .
Jas


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Really nice transformation... glad you showed the original.. I would have thought it was from a model kit..
CJ


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

CJ53 said:


> Really nice transformation... glad you showed the original.. I would have thought it was from a model kit..
> CJ


CJ nailed it with that comment. The finished car looks fantastic. Seeing where it started makes the finsihed product all the more remarkable. Very nice work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

that is one nice ride.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, what a great looking car!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool Highboy coupe! Very nice work!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I have several of those bodies that I bought 3-4 years ago .

Did you find that at $tree recently ?

Gonzo


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice scratch work Scratch!!! Thats's another cool hot rod... RM


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Answer to question . . .*

Gonzo,

I bought several of 32 Fords, Willys, and trucks too, from Dollar Tree at about the time you suggested.

Thank you for your responses, appreciate that . . .

Someone PMd about the grille, well there was more to the PM than the grille, but thought would answer grille portion here. 

The grille is made up of a from 18, to 20 or more parallel wires made from piano wire. Sizes range from .25, to .39 inches usually. They are soldered together carefully, one pin off and the eye will catch it. That one, that is off, that is.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yo scratch i,m a big fan of a 32 3 window rod !! lets see hummmm rims and tire are nyceee. front suspention looks be be right out of hotrod magizine. (bill hall make a simular type that are always a crowd pleaser)! the headers are of willys quality and that air cleaner very cool. but that grille? how da what da thats all i can say.found here on the pages of hobbytalk are the finest modelers/builders in the world you guys are the best! o yeah the chick behind the wheel give her my pm handle if she wants to get married for 20 minutes! scratch that is 1 fine build ya gotta keep em commin we all love em!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Scratch ! You have earned your name in spades !! Great work is all I can say ! Keep them coming ! THis is what HT is all about !!


:dude:Neal


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

